# Lifting Leg against PEOPLE!!!?????



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Omg.. Today I decided to take capote to the dog park because he was SO excited when we got in the car to pick up my best friends mail I just knew it was because he thought we were going there. 

When we got there there were a few dogs around his size and a couple bigger and I think since the last time he was almost mauled by a hord of large dogs, he was sorta hesitant and didn't want to venture out. When he did he'd come back when the other dogs started around him to sniff. That's when he did something you only see in those funny videos...save it's mortifying when it's YOUR dog!! He LIFTED HIS LEG AGAINST SOMEONES ANKLE!!! :jaw: ...I swear I almost had a friggin heart attack and quickly gave him a stern no and swatted him away and apologized bashfully saying the cleche that noone ever believes 'He's never done that before!' ...well after a while he came back and did it to the same man and I swatted him again and gave him a no, and then to another woman!! 

Was this some sort of show if insecurity?? He's never done this to anyone I know and it needs to be stopped pronto. Help!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No advice here, but I just want to tell you that I think that most people that own and love dogs know that at times they are going to embrasses us -- and we don't train them to do 'normal doggie things'.  I think you just have to watch closely and if he gets close to someone's leg be ready to yell "NO". Ohhh, you will have this memory forever...and one day it will be funny!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that isnt very good! I was going to say when I got halfway thru your post, that maybe the man had some urine from his dog on his pants, but if he then went to some else and did it - that is strange. I have no advise, but I hope you are able to nip this in the bud!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Usually, they do it to mark their territory. Maybe he was insecure about being at the dog park after he had the "big" dogs go after him. He wanted to stake out his territory. That is the only thing I can think of. Were the people he marked standing close to each other? 
I have a story that is worse than yours. Maybe it will make you feel better.... We were in Virginia last year for the Blue Ridge Specialty. There were four women sharing this large hotel room. Three of us had already started to get ready for the day. The one woman was still laying in bed. Beth let her male dog loose after taking him out to potty. He suddenly jumped up on the bed and lifted his leg on Liz. He peed mostly on the comforter thankfully. It was so funny, I almost wet myself! Beth told Liz that she was his.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ladies all I can say is* :jaw:..


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yikes!*

There is a dog at our park that does this constantly to everyone. I know when this pair comes in...owner and dog to move. He not only pees on my but right on my dogs heads. Yick!

Who knows why they do this...my trainer said that doing it constantly is an act of aggression. Just like rolling around in skunk smell is something they do to make themselves smell like something other than what they are so they can sneak up...or why they roll around before they go to sleep and walk around in circles.

I hope you can teach him not to do it. My challenge is that Riki barks at bigger dogs and thinks he is the big boss. This is very embarrassing because people think he is aggressive. He does it to protect Daisy, but we are back to the trainers to nip this in the bud. He doesn't have any brawn to back up that kind of aggressive sounding bark.

Good luck...


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh that is hard. Tito has peed on me three times now at shows, both times when there were a lot of dogs around and bitches in heat. Its really not cool. You have to realize they pee on vertiical stuff, so watch out for all vertical things including people. Try to catch it before it happens and soon enough he will know its a no no. Good luck!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...RELAPSE!!!

...ok so today we went to the vet and I guess he was nervous because of the smells and the other dogs...that when I (me!! MOM!!) was talking to the vet tech at the counter, Capote lifted his leg and peed against my leg when I wasn't paying attention!!!! (I was wearing jeans) ...I figured out what he'd done when he was pulling at the leash trying to get away from me cause he knew I'd yell at him..rofl. But seriously..this has to stop!!! He can't pee on peoples legs!!! I need some training advice..help!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What you may need to do is put him in a belly band and then use a water bottle or the "off" or "achk" noise to startle him to stop it. Once he's quit peeing with the belly band on, then you can try him in limited areas without it. Good luck.

Oh and you're not the only one who this has happened to in a "never before" situation. Buddy peed on one houseguest's shoes. I was so shocked!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm just going to have to pay attention more..lol. I didn't expect him to pee on me while I was talking to the vet tech...I'll have to expect it from now on...

It's so wierd what you get immune to when you get a dog. Other peoples dogs I would have flipped out and been disgusted..or when another dog throws up or poops I don't want anything to do with it. But with Capote peeing on me I'm more worried about his training than the fact that I had to wait 45 minutes to get home before I could change pants..and the pee didn't even bother me all that much..rofl. And if he poops or throws up I just clean it up with a paper towel and wash my hands without thinking about how gross it is.. lol Is this what mommyhood is??


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

YEP thats it in a nut shell. ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My leg just got peed on a few days ago at the dog park by a strange dog (thankfully I was wearing jeans too). I didn't even notice since the dog came up from behind until Deb (Salsa's Mom) yelled at me when he was doing it. Its so gross. I didn't tell my husband, since he's already prejudiced against male dogs marking. He's very partial to females for that reason. I know some females mark, but I don't know if they can physically hit someone's leg! Anyway, perhaps some of the breeders can tell you how they prevent the marking behavior. I guess maybe just a very stern, loud voice correction? I have no clue.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Our friend's 2 year old Lab peed on my DD leg when we were at the beach over the 4th of July..lol She wasn't very happy. 
I had a Shih Tzu when I was a kid that was very alpha and he peed on my head when I was laying on the floor...Bad dog! It's been 20 years but I'm still holding a grudge against that one.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

I missed this thread when you first started it but, Mindy, I want to thank you for making my day! I am laughing so hard at these posts I'm almost crying. 
I remember many years ago when I was walking with my female dog named Pepper, a friend and her male dog named Pooders. We were at a stop light waiting to cross the street and her "Pooders" lifted up his leg and peed on my "Pepper". And, I had just bathed Pepper. We started laughing so hard and said "what was that all about?". We decided that it must have been their marriage ceremony and he claimed her. Maybe you had to have been there but I would bet that anyone driving by in their car must have thought my friend and I were crazy as we were definitely ROFLOAO!! 
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

lol...I have a dog peeing on dog story. About a week after we brought Todd home I took him and Copper (our 90 lb lab) out to pee at the same time. It was about 11:30 at night and so I was kinda sleepy and not paying enough attention I guess. 
Anyway... I put Todd in the outdoor X-pen and was walking Copper on leash when he wandered over to the x-pen. 
I didn't think anything of it until I looked over and here was Todd getting a nice shower... ound: 
At the time it wasn't quite so funny but looking back I have to laugh. 
Needless to say Todd got a Midnight bath. ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes....Maddie's been peed on also. Why is it *ALWAYS* right after a bath?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Argh, Lincoln loves to mark - it is his favorite pastime. :frusty:

I caught him mid-leglift at the CHCNC Hav playdate at Susan's...he was going to mark someone's totebag. I yelled NO and grabbed his leg and put it DOWN on the ground just in time. For a couple of weeks after that when he was going to pee outside at our house, he would lift his leg, then put it down, then lift and put it down, and then just pee squatting. Of course, he has returned to his original ways....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep... we have a neighborhood dog, Fred, who has pee'd on several people and one other neighborhood dog, Duke, several times. Making it even worse is that Duke is a model canine citizen who is trained so well and never, ever leaves his yard while Fred is an escape artist and goes over into Duke's yard to commit this offense! Well, everyone has been pretty understanding about it all things considered or so it seemed until our big neighbohood party last weekend. Duke's owner had one (or a few) too many beers and had words with Fred's owner. It was really very funny to those of us watching. "Your dog pees on my dog's head all the time." I was a little afraid it was going to come to blows. eace:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I must have a real warped sense of humor because I'm still

roflmao!!!

Carole


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's just when he's nervous...when he doesn't feel in control. He never marks..hardly even lifts his leg unless it's against a tree. But the only 2 times he's ever done this he's been in a strange place with a lot of bigger dogs around him..so I think it's just an inferiority complex. I'm going to have to keep an eye on him once Taylor gets here...if he starts peeing in the house he'll never leave the kitchen again..lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I got around a male marking by teaching them not to lift their leg to pee. I can't stand the sides of things (or legs lol) peed on, so when my boy would start to lift his leg as a puppy, I put the leg down and praised him for squatting. It only took a couple of days to teach.


----------

